# Samba PDC <-> XP



## mexx3000 (7. Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe einen 166er mit SuSE Linux 7.0 reaktiviert.

Das Ding läuft erfolgreich als Samba-Fileserver.

Nun möchte ich den PC als Primary Domain Controller nutzen.

Das Tutorial hier hab ich befolgt, alles klappt ohne Probleme.

Nur kommt, wenn ich den Windows XP Pro-PC in die Domäne einbinden will, kommt die Fehlermeldung wie unten abgebildet.

Woran kanns liegen?

Fehlerquellen, die ich überprüft habe bzw. ausschließe:
- Der PC lief problemlos, war ohne Probs vom Netzwerk aus erreichbar (ohne den PDC), und ist es jetzt auch noch
- Die Konten für PC und Benutzer sind erstellt und aktiviert.
- testparm meldet keinen Fehler

Ansonsten weiß ich nix mehr.

Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis...

mfg,
Anton


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Januar 2003)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft dir ja das hier weiter:
http://www.bw.schule.de/pipermail/linuxmuster/2002q3/000263.html


----------

